# utility trailer?



## florida strain (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I use a utility trailer to haul, launch, and load a flat jon by removing the rear gate and adding a winch? I would like a trailer for boat and for hauling equipment.


----------



## clarkbre (Feb 2, 2011)

What size is the boat and what are the trailer dimensions? A lot of people use the Harbor Freight 4’x8’ utility trailer to yard their boat around.

It would work well with some reservations:
1.	Make sure it’s balanced correctly with the right tongue weight. A boat trailer generally has the axle a little farther back than on a utility trailer.
2.	If you plan on dunking that utility trailer, make sure it’s not holding water anywhere like in steel tubing.
3.	Check the grease in the bearings often and use marine grade grease. Utility trailers aren’t made to be submerged.
4.	Consider the decking on the trailer. You might use pressure treated or marine grade plywood.

All in all, your idea is great. It saves money and space involved in having two trailers. One more thing to consider is how you mount your winch. Try mounting it to metal instead of a wood side or something.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Feb 2, 2011)

If the boat has a motor make sure you have support for the transom.


----------



## florida strain (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks, I was looking at the 14 ft. trailers for a 14 ft. boat. The full boat would be on the trailer w/ a 15 hp hanging off the back,lifted up .The trailers Ive been looking at seems to be mostly angle iron. I was going to mount the winch on the front rail and use the side rails as kind of a guide, and change the lights to submersible, add/remove load gate as needed. I need a utility trailer but dont have room for 2 ,and dont want to buy 2 tags. Thanks .


----------



## TNtroller (Feb 3, 2011)

something to consider is the gate on the trailer you show is gonna be HEAVY to remove/install on a regular basis, and could possibly be hard/difficult to do as well. What will you do with the gate when not on the trailer?? You're idea will work, but will be alot of effort imo.


----------



## Broncoxlt (Feb 21, 2011)

I used a 5x10 for my 12 foot tin for almost a year before finding a good deal on a boat trailer. never had a problem with the trailer after replacing the lights for submersible ones. That fold flat gate is going to be a bear to take off and put on every time look for one with a removable gate like a carry on trailer.


----------



## Decatur (Feb 22, 2011)

I would just get one of these.

https://www.harborfreight.com/600-lb-capacity-boat-trailer-with-8-inch-wheels-and-tires-5002.html


----------

